# Explain Why Brock Wouldn't Immediately Charge Fedor



## limitufc (Oct 3, 2008)

and take him straight to the ground?

Which would in turn send all of Fedor's great striking ability out the window.

Fedor at one point tried to grab Roger's arm and ended up flipping Rogers on top of him....

Brock would overwhelm Fedor with ground and pound.....
but I would still love to see Fedor come to the UFC and take on the best fighters.

//end of me being a douchebag


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

I cant explain why he wouldnt. I think he would and be quite successful with some donkey konging


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

limitufc said:


> and take him straight to the ground?
> 
> Which would in turn send all of Fedor's great striking ability out the window.
> 
> ...


Fedor went for a Kimura from top position, but Rogers rolled out of it and he lost control of his arm before he could transition to his patented armbar which he later almost got after enduring some GNP. The public eye probably thought it was Rogers who reversed when in actuality Fedor was trying to take his arm off. 

Brock on the other hand would be a different story. He has a wrestling background. Westernized wrestling vs *****. Think Brock will try to tackle Fedor ala Mir style. But Mir has no takedown defense whatsoever. There will be a scramble which I really feel Fedor will get the better of since he's the smaller of the two and will be quicker and be able to Tee off. Fedor has really good hip movement and can shuck him off. We're talking about a 
12x ***** champion...again 12x ***** champion. Plus Brock is far bigger and needs room to maneuver his punches unless he's on top then he can do throw his hammer fists. Great matchup though on many levels. 

Westernized wrestling vs *****
Technique vs Size
Old guard vs new guard. 
Russian care bear vs modern day pillaging viking

One thing I noticed was that Rogers was able to put his weight on Fedor on the fence and knee em. If Rogers could do that then Brock would certainly as well. Also found it interesting that Fedor was stalking Rogers.


----------



## MooJuice (Dec 12, 2008)

i adore fedor and think he would win, but brock would definitely be in there with a chance. not because of any remote closeness in skill, but because of sheer size and strength. fedor's bodyfat percentage is way above the average mma fighters' - and frankly its because he doesn't need to drop down because he has already shown that he always beats the heavies anyway.

unfortunately tho, i do think brock's sheer size and strength, combined with his ability to use his wrestling pedigree to maximise their effectiveness, could give fedor a fair bit of trouble. 

basically to be totally honest, if fedor hypothetically fought brock and brock hypothetically won, i would be saying it's because fedor is pretty much a LHW anyway and thus the size and strength diff on fight night would be gigantic.

anyway, just thought i'd do a rare thing and admit my bias, while also hoping that others may understand what im saying regardless.


----------



## mohod1982 (Oct 15, 2006)

not a lesnar fan but i'm pretty sure he would wreck fedor


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Fed has one punch ko power. And Brock got stunned by Mir, who doesn't. Brock rather than charging in would have to pick his moment. Even with Brock on top it isn't a foregone conclusion.
Though of course Fed would have more trouble getting out from under than he's ever had before.


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

Brock cannot take a hit thats brocks main weakness but as fedor v brock, lesnar has a very very realistic chance of beating fedor. Brocks wrestling is his bread and butter and his sheer power is a def fight winner.


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

Watching the Rogers fight has changed my opinion of this fight a little. I thought Fedor would easily beat Lesnar before, but I'm not so sure now. Anyone Lesnar faces will be more skilled than him, but he obviously has the sheer size and quickness to make up a lot of that skill discrepancy. 

Fedor had trouble controlling Rogers on the ground, who is a total noob on the ground, and simply used size and strength to successfully defend himself. Clearly Lesnar, who is even bigger, and more importantly, quicker, than Rogers, will be a serious problem for Fedor.

I love Fedor and hate Lesnar, but now I think this fight would be incredibly hard to call. I still have faith in Fedor to find a way to win, because he is a master of exploiting weakness and punishing people for their mistakes, but Lesnar's massive size advantage, combined with his relative quickness would really be trouble.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Alls it usually takes from FEdor is one nice clean punch and he lands it often. I think he could survive Brock's onslaught on the ground, he is pretty decent on the ground. All in all the only thing Lesnar has on Fedor is SIZE. Fedor is better at virtually everything else. That is why I cannot wait to see someone(Carwin) almost as big as Brock himself get in there with him.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

Plain and simple someone needs to get this matchup on its way. If not for them for the fans for god sakes. It would be a terrible let down if this never happened. Dana needs to quit being a stuck up jack ass, and Fedor needs to get his head out of the asses of the Russian mafia or whatever the hell he is in and lets get a move on...chop chop boys


----------



## swedish_fighter (Jul 12, 2009)

Finnsidious said:


> Fedor had trouble controlling Rogers on the ground, who is a total noob on the ground, and simply used size and strength to successfully defend himself.


Brett has wrestling background and is defiantly not a "total noob" to the ground game. Fedor has submited some of the best wrestlers around, Brett clearly know how to avoid a thing or two.



Finnsidious said:


> Clearly Lesnar, who is even bigger, and more importantly, quicker, than Rogers, will be a serious problem for Fedor.


Brock lessnar weight = 265 lb (120 kg)
Brett Rogers weight = 264 lb (120 kg)

They are pretty much the same "size"? Brett is a "bit" taller. Brett Rogers have heavier hands and are a much quicker puncher. I personally think both Brett and Fedor would "own" Brock, the guy that lost one of his five fights. :thumbsup: :confused02:

My guess is Fedor vs Brock would become something like: Brock would go for a takedown, Fedor would avoid it and knock him down, standing. Even if Brock got grip on Fedor he lacks the skills to take down people, we have already seen that in the fight against old couture for instance. Fedor would punch Brock dissy and probably K.O. Brock in the first 30 seconds.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

mohod1982 said:


> not a lesnar fan but i'm pretty sure he would wreck fedor


 
How you can say that after what you saw last night is beyond me....Rogers had to be around 280 last night and got dropped with one shot.......

Even Rogers has more wins than Brock, twice as many.....

WOW......:thumbsdown:


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

Rogers hits a hell of alot harder than brock ever could PERIOD!!! That jab would have wrecked lesnar

As for brock being lighter on his feet ....rogers lookd alert and fast on his feet!


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

I have a question for you....why would you assumeFedor would try to counter Brock's takedown with by using resisting force? Me thinks if Brock went to take him down, Fedor would either redirect his energy by tripping him or using a ***** technique.

I am now convinced 100% that Brock would not win against Fedor.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

CornbreadBB said:


> I have a question for you....why would you assumeFedor would try to counter Brock's takedown with by using resisting force? Me thinks if Brock went to take him down, Fedor would either redirect his energy by tripping him or using a ***** technique.
> 
> I am now convinced 100% that Brock would not win against Fedor.


 
^^^THIS^^^

Plus at this point I wouldnt mind seeing Rogers and Brock go....

Fedor has reminded everyone why he is regarded the way he is....

He really is elite.....I believe he could possibly make Bock look worse....


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

He'd just rush in and take Fedor down, yeah it's that easy 

Fedor's wrestling is years and years ahead of Coutures and he couldn't outwrestle Couture. Just because Mir sucks at TDD doesn't mean Lesnar's this god who can take down people at will GSP style. He hasn't faced a single other wrestler besides Couture - who again, he couldn't use his wrestling against.



My favorite thing about the Rogers victory is cementing Fedor's brutal KO power. He could beat Lesnar in a boxing match, a wrestling match, and an MMA match handily. Don't believe me? Ask ten years of world class submission wrestlers and MMA fighters how good Fedor's wrestling is.


oops forgot, Fedor isn't just the #1 ***** guy in the world, he won a world Judo tournament and holds a black belt. but yeah, Lesnar won one NCAA like a decade ago. I'm sure Lesnar would take Fedor down at will. maybe he'd even gogoplata him from the rubberguard and then a unicorn would pop out of The Last Emperor's butt and fight Arianny?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

This is why Lesnar wouldn't want to try and bull rush Fedor









bull rushing your opponent leaves you wide open to eat a shot something you don't want to do against Fedor.


----------



## swedish_fighter (Jul 12, 2009)

Its funny how Brock became #1 heavy weight in the world in a few fights..

Those is his whole MMA resume (4 wins 1 loss):

1) Min-Soo Kim.. Min-Soo Kim got a "impressive" mma-record of 3 wins and 6 losses. 

2) He has beaten this Heath Herring dude. The fight went 3 rounds and Brock won by referee decision. Fedor has fought this guy as well, and won by TKO.. (Fedor was able to finish what Brock couldn't..)

3) Brock has fought Randy Couture, age 46.. A fighter in his prime I suppose.. As we all could see, Brock was not able to take down Randy at all, despite his huge misplaced anabolic looking muscles.

4) Frank Mir.. Brock lost but won the rematch..

Fedor on the other hand just got a 31 wins 1 loss record.. That includes beating former UFC champs, Olympic wrestler, Guys that are much heavier than Brock, guys with heavier hands.. All sorts of guys really..

But well when I think about it, Brock is something new. Fedor has probably never fought a opponent that can't kick or punch and a wrestler that fails again and again to take down people that weight a lot lot less..


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

swedish_fighter said:


> But well when I think about it, Brock is something new. Fedor has probably never fought a opponent that can't kick or punch and a wrestler that fails again and again to take down people that weight a lot lot less..


how dare you see through UFC's unrivalled promoting and hype! WHO DO YOU THINK YOU ARE?


We all know if this "fedor" guy wanted to prove he was the best, he'd fight whatever can DW said was the best in the world. I guess he's just ducking... whoever DW says is the best? YEAH! Coward.

I just wish Fedor would man up and fight people his own size. He's always hiding behind his ability to be 40lbs+ smaller and still devastate. Man he grinds my gears.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

vaj3000 said:


> Brock cannot take a hit thats brocks main weakness but as fedor v brock, lesnar has a very very realistic chance of beating fedor. Brocks wrestling is his bread and butter and his sheer power is a def fight winner.


You're judging this by Brock's numerous KO losses?


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

CornbreadBB said:


> I have a question for you....why would you assumeFedor would try to counter Brock's takedown with by using resisting force? Me thinks if Brock went to take him down, Fedor would either redirect his energy by tripping him or using a ***** technique.
> 
> I am now convinced 100% that Brock would not win against Fedor.


Holy shit I'm glad someone said it. If Lesnar came charging in like the OP title, he would get judo throwed hard. You can't "charge-in" on Fedor. Not to say that Lesnar can't take Fedor down, because I'm pretty sure he can, he just won't be able to do it charging in trying to spear peeps.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

BrianRClover said:


> You're judging this by Brock's numerous KO losses?


Brock admitted to seeing stars and being totally dazed when Mir knee'd him. You can see it a lot in the fight - Mir knees him and then falls on his ass, Brock looks around wondering where he went for a solid chunk of time.


And I don't think there's a guy alive who couldn't taken that same punch and not been rocked to the mat.


----------



## dav35 (Sep 30, 2009)

vaj3000 said:


> Rogers hits a hell of alot harder than brock ever could PERIOD!!! That jab would have wrecked lesnar
> 
> As for brock being lighter on his feet ....rogers lookd alert and fast on his feet!


Sure, bc when brock landed a straight jab on herring it didnt do any damage (broken orbital and nose). :confused02:


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

dav35 said:


> Sure, bc when brock landed a straight jab on herring it didnt do any damage (broken orbital and nose). :confused02:


That didn't break his nose. And I've broken my orbital bone playing tennis.


lol @ having ONE PUNCH to try and justify Lesnar's striking ability, throughout his entire career.

Rogers has 10 T/KO wins and has broken Fedor's nose. Doing the latter alone is a bigger accomplishment than all of Lesnar's wins IMO


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

limitufc said:


> and take him straight to the ground?
> 
> Which would in turn send all of Fedor's great striking ability out the window.
> 
> ...


for that to happen he would have to get him down first, to my memory he couldnt take down a 46 year old man that had a 2 year layoff what makes you think he would have his way with fedor?


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Kreed said:


> for that to happen he would have to get him down first, to my memory he couldnt take down a 46 year old man that had a 2 year layoff what makes you think he would have his way with fedor?


Not to mention, Lesnar's lame-ass hammerfist GnP is like the elementary school of ground and pound, while Fedor is a grad-school professor. :thumb02:

Let's see Lesnar effortlessly lay in Nog's active guard and deliver face-shattering GnP, then we can talk. Or maybe after Lesnar writes a book on ground and pound like The Russian did? 

I love how the only way people say Lesnar would beat Fedor is ground and pound. It's like saying the only way to beat Silva is to stand toe-to-toe and bang. Sure it might be your only option, but is sucks and history says you'll lose.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Ok for everyone who wants to know how the fight between Brock and Fedor will go.

Brock will NOT bull rush Fedor because he will get KO'd so they will keep it standing up, If Brock survives Fedors Onslaught standing up Fedor will Clinch after his combos Because thats what ***** fighters do.He will win the take down since he's the aggressor, then Fedor GnP Brock till he gets ko'd very simple


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 8, 2008)

Lesnar would have how much of a weight advantage going into thr cage? 50lbs? Anyone that much bigger has a chance, and when you factor in Brock's strength and speed, and wrestling background. I'd have to nearly make him the favourite.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Kreed said:


> for that to happen he would have to get him down first, to my memory he couldnt take down a 46 year old man that had a 2 year layoff what makes you think he would have his way with fedor?


 
Agreed great post Kreed...




khoveraki said:


> Not to mention, Lesnar's lame-ass hammerfist GnP is like the elementary school of ground and pound, while Fedor is a grad-school professor. :thumb02:
> 
> Let's see Lesnar effortlessly lay in Nog's active guard and deliver face-shattering GnP, then we can talk. Or maybe after Lesnar writes a book on ground and pound like The Russian did?
> 
> I love how the only way people say Lesnar would beat Fedor is ground and pound. It's like saying the only way to beat Silva is to stand toe-to-toe and bang. Sure it might be your only option, but is sucks and history says you'll lose.


Only once he fights LensNAR will they all shut up but if whatyou saw last night didnt raise an eyebrow.....thee people who doubt needto get their eye's checked...


----------



## Notoriousxpinoy (Aug 26, 2007)

People developed amnesia when Brock fought Randy and forgot that Randy almost took Brock down if it wasn't for Brock holding the fence. And they forgot that Randy clipped Brock in the face(causing a cut). Now imagine if Fedor clipped him...


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Lesnars chances decrease a bit as Fedor gets more comfortable with the cage, if it were last night, Lesnar would have pinned Fedor against that cage and pancaked him out, i have no doubt, i still think he has a pretty good shot to do it if they ever met but im sure Fedor will get more comfortable with it, altho im not sure theres much you can do when the White Gorilla is all over you against it, gameplan or not. Fedor would need to find a way to keep it standing.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> That didn't break his nose. And I've broken my orbital bone playing tennis.
> 
> 
> lol @ having ONE PUNCH to try and justify Lesnar's striking ability, throughout his entire career.
> ...


 The orbital bone is one of the hardest bones to break in the face, the nose is one of the easiest.

Who do you play tennis with Johnny Mac??


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

I think if Brock and Fedor fought right now it could go either way. In a year or two I don't think Fedor would have a chance. I truly think Lesnar would be able to control Fedor either by pushing him up against the cage or smothering him on the ground. Fedor throws his whole body into his punches and could knock Lesnar out but if Lesnar came in with a smart gameplan and avoided the striking game he would have a chance.


----------



## mmawizkid69 (Aug 14, 2009)

If he charged fedor he would be seeing stars and birds before he even got close enough for shot. Besides Brocks ground and pound is not as good as Coleman in his prime and fedor had no problem being on his back with coleman


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

mmawizkid69 said:


> If he charged fedor he would be seeing stars and birds before he even got close enough for shot. Besides Brocks ground and pound is not as good as Coleman in his prime and fedor had no problem being on his back with coleman


Coleman wasn't as large or strong as Lesnar is. Did you see the way Lesnar smothered Mir? That is far from easy and no other fighter in the world could do that.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

...because immediately rushing Fedor, would result in Fedor either:

1. Transfer all of Brock's energy into a throw. Did you see how Fedor was throwing Buck around yesterday? I'm not suggesting that he could throw Brock around like that. But if Brock bum-rushes him like you're suggesting, then expect him to get tossed.

2. Well, for this option, just ask Andrei Arlovski.

And LMAO at people thinking that Fedor is a pure striker. In fact, I'd say striking is one of his weakest areas.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

lol some of u guys are crazy, they need to have these guys fight but from last night y are u guys even considering fedor vs lesnar. Imo i think brett can beat brock.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> lol some of u guys are crazy, they need to have these guys fight but from last night y are u guys even considering fedor vs lesnar. Imo i think brett can beat brock.


 imo Harry from Harry and the Hendersons would kick Chewbacca's ass


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

alizio said:


> imo Harry from Harry and the Hendersons would kick Chewbacca's ass


this is mma talk some sh it that makes sense.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

Brock works on the ground, fedor works on the ground. Fedor is a submission artist, Brock is a ground and pounder. Brock is strong, but so is Fedor(look at the ways he tossed around Rogers) Brock would get caught in a submission and stop going for take-downs and ground and pound which is the only way he can finish fights. If it goes standing Fedor will knock him out, his striking is amazing. Fedor is destined to win all his fights.


----------



## Scorch (Apr 2, 2007)

Brock would be tough for him. But while they are on the feet, Fedor would get the best of him all day long. Brock's only chance would be his wrestling.


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

Im willing to bet all my creds on this site on Fedor .


----------



## FEO_DOOR (Nov 7, 2009)

limitufc said:


> and take him straight to the ground?
> 
> Which would in turn send all of Fedor's great striking ability out the window.


Ummm...have you ever even watched any of Fedor's fights?

Fedor is a submission machine as well. Much better on the ground than Brock, despite Brock's size. 

If you watched Fedor's fights you would notice many larger, more muscular fighters have taken him to the ground and he in turn submitted them. He even arm-barred a guy much bigger than Brock (HMC). Randleman, a muscular wrestlers slammed him on his head and Fedor submitted him right after that.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

brownpimp88 said:


> And LMAO at people thinking that Fedor is a pure striker. In fact, I'd say striking is one of his weakest areas.


Fedor may not be a technical machine but its pretty hard to say that his striking is a weakness, while not technical its damn effective, infact so effective he has won his last 3 fights over top 10 guys using it. (say what you want that shot finished Sylvia).


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Fedor's striking is very unorthodox imo. Reminiscent of the way Wanderlei swings as it passes the opponents' guard with the looping punches, but it's simply timed perfectly everytime. Can't deny that now. Speed kills. 

Guess what it is...it's not as fluid as say Anderson Silva. He doesn't jab much, go for hooks or uppercuts. He drops bombs. That's probably what many critics say or think including Rogers in one of his interviews saying in not so many words that Fedor's striking had holes. What they don't realize is that it's effective. Now he learned the hard way. Guess what you got KTFO...


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

who woulda thought Big Brett wouldnt have the technique standing or on the ground to top fedor.... oh yea, everybody 

there are definately holes in his standup, continually dropping looping bombs isnt the greatest strategy, but none of his last opponents outside of AA has good striking technique and he was faring well then we all know what happened.

Relying on the big bomb to end fights can be a dangerous thing.


----------



## Mjr (Apr 22, 2007)

alizio said:


> who woulda thought Big Brett wouldnt have the technique standing or on the ground to top fedor.... oh yea, everybody
> 
> there are definately holes in his standup, continually dropping looping bombs isnt the greatest strategy, but none of his last opponents outside of AA has good striking technique and he was faring well then we all know what happened.
> 
> Relying on the big bomb to end fights can be a dangerous thing.


Sigh.... Fedor has used this same technique and hasn't lost a fight!
BUT luckily we have alizio who is able to determine that one of the greatest HW's of all time has a problem with his fight strategies as well as lots of holes in his standup. I really do feel enlightened and your knowledge of the sport blows my mind. 

Thank you


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

khoveraki said:


> That didn't break his nose. And I've broken my orbital bone playing tennis.
> 
> 
> lol @ having ONE PUNCH to try and justify Lesnar's striking ability, throughout his entire career.
> ...


Personally I do not feel like this was any accomplishment at all.. Fedor got his nose broken but otherwise appeared completely on phased by the shot I have seen guys get there nose broken playing tennis.. once even in a chess match.. (funny story) Regardless I do not think Fedor is overly worried about Brock


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

alizio said:


> who woulda thought Big Brett wouldnt have the technique standing or on the ground to top fedor.... oh yea, everybody
> 
> there are definately holes in his standup, continually dropping looping bombs isnt the greatest strategy, but none of his last opponents outside of AA has good striking technique and he was faring well then we all know what happened.
> 
> Relying on the big bomb to end fights can be a dangerous thing.


Why does everyone think Fedor only throws these big looping bombs.. anyone ever think this this is an actual technical punch?




Learn something new.. it is called Combat *****.. has some of its own punches.. very effective.. ask many of Fedor's opponents how effective it is.. 

(credit to the dude who first published this clip... )


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

It's very simple actually: Fedor has very heavy hands and he delivers his punches with incredible speed. Not only that, he throws the entire weight of his body behind his punches. He nearly fell over forward with his last punch. Same delivery against Arlovski. His accuracy is astonighing too. Caught Rogers and Arlovski both, right on the button. 

However, Arlovski is significantly smaller than many other heavyweights and it's pretty clear that he can get bullied either in the clinch against the cage or if the fight turns into a wrestling match.

Both Carwin and Lesnar have solid chins and either could mount a serious challenge to Fedor.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

The Don said:


> Why does everyone think Fedor only throws these big looping bombs.. anyone ever think this this is an actual technical punch?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never doubted that it was a technique as it enables him to close the gap, protect his head, all at the same going for a possible KO. What I didn't know was how to throw one exactly til I saw the video. It is unorthodox cuz they don't teach you that at the regular gyms. But I'm going to try it now...haha! Wonder if one can disclocate their shoulder if done improperly. That's a lot of power generated in that type of shot.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

michelangelo said:


> It's very simple actually: Fedor has very heavy hands and he delivers his punches with incredible speed. Not only that, he throws the entire weight of his body behind his punches. He nearly fell over forward with his last punch. Same delivery against Arlovski. His accuracy is astonighing too. Caught Rogers and Arlovski both, right on the button.
> 
> However, Arlovski is significantly smaller than many other heavyweights and it's pretty clear that he can get bullied either in the clinch against the cage or if the fight turns into a wrestling match.
> 
> Both Carwin and Lesnar have solid chins and either could mount a serious challenge to Fedor.


The thing is Fedor doesn't have heavy hands - he ko's people due to the effectiveness of his technique, but his hands aren't big. Brett rogers brock Fedor's nose with one casual jab Fedor walked into, Fedor had to mouth breath for the rest of the fight - Brett Rogers has heavy hands. 
In fact every single punch of Rogers, the simplest jab, was a big risk to Fedor, luckily he took very few of them (most being that brief period on top). Fedor in contrast threw a lot of punches that would have ko'd a smaller guy than Brettthat Rogers took, until Fed put everything into one.


----------



## Tomislav III (Aug 22, 2009)

limitufc said:


> and take him straight to the ground?
> 
> Which would in turn send all of Fedor's great striking ability out the window.
> 
> ...


One upper cut to the face.


/end



name goes here said:


> The thing is Fedor doesn't have heavy hands - he ko's people due to the effectiveness of his technique, but his hands aren't big. Brett rogers brock Fedor's nose with one casual jab Fedor walked into, Fedor had to mouth breath for the rest of the fight - Brett Rogers has heavy hands.
> In fact every single punch of Rogers, the simplest jab, was a big risk to Fedor, luckily he took very few of them (most being that brief period on top). Fedor in contrast threw a lot of punches that would have ko'd a smaller guy than Brettthat Rogers took, until Fed put everything into one.


What are we? In middle school? Talking about hand size? That has literally nothing to do with the ability one has to throw punches. I might have hands as big as a laptop, if I have no core strength to swing with, it doesn't mean shit.


Think of a two year old lightly hitting you with a tennis racket. 

You're right that Fedor timed and aimed that punch perfectly, which goes a long way to maximizing a punchers punching strength, but with the way Fedor trains and just looking at the tapes of him fighting you can tell that those little Russian hands pack a powerful steam engine like force behind them. 


That punch to Rodgers was much harder than I think I've ever seen a punch land by a non-boxer. 

Listen to the crack of Rodgers face when Fedor throws it.


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

goin out on a limb and guessing that the TS is a new fan and probbaly has no idea how good Fedor's ground game is, expecailly from his back. 

Why would Brock not charge him? well, he may... but if he did not it would be beacause he doesn't want lose the fight immedietly


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

Mjr said:


> Sigh.... Fedor has used this same technique and hasn't lost a fight!
> BUT luckily we have alizio who is able to determine that one of the greatest HW's of all time has a problem with his fight strategies as well as lots of holes in his standup. I really do feel enlightened and your knowledge of the sport blows my mind.
> 
> Thank you


BUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :thumb02: I really wish I could rep ya on this but its says I gotta spread some first and I have to spread more rep so I cant even negga slap Alizio in this thread cause I smacked the shit out of him in another.. Damn you Alizio..


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Tomislav III said:


> One upper cut to the face.
> 
> 
> /end
> ...


I know you are but what am I.
If hand size was irrelevant, Shane Carwin would just be a so so wrestler. Brock, Bret etc can only punch due to their size.
Don't misunderstand, Fedor is a great striker with a lot of power. It just isn't inherent, it's all technique - the exact opposite of the guys I previously mentioned.
Or you're right and Fedor is stronger than guys with 30lbs + on him.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

The Don said:


> Why does everyone think Fedor only throws these big looping bombs.. anyone ever think this this is an actual technical punch?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 actual punch or not, its a looping sloppy looking punch that def leaves him exposed to counters, he is obv very accurate and deadly timing it, but big Brett isnt exactly the fastest guy on the planet and has like no head movement, AA just literally left his feet to get hit by it. Theres a reason ppl dont punch like that in boxing... you will get hit about 10x if u do.... too band most MMA HWs are so bad standing they dont have the skill to do anything about it, but its really not fedors style to KO ppl with this punch, just lately, now ppl think he has done it all the time, kinda like how some ppl think machida KOs everybody too...

As for the neg reps, bring em on, if i didnt show in these threads it would be all u fedor fans circle jerking "oh he isthe greatest", "he hits hard", "i disagree he hits REALLY hard" etc etc exciting stuff


----------



## mohod1982 (Oct 15, 2006)

a well rounded big guy would beat fedor


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

mohod1982 said:


> a well rounded big guy would beat fedor


A well rounded fighter would beat A.Silva
A well rounded fighter would beat GSP
A well rounded fighter would beat Machida
A well rounded fighter would beat BJ Penn
etc


----------



## rdwj (Oct 2, 2007)

mohod1982 said:


> a well rounded big guy would beat fedor


Name one


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

michelangelo said:


> However, Arlovski is significantly smaller than many other heavyweights and it's pretty clear that he can get bullied either in the clinch against the cage or if the fight turns into a wrestling match.
> 
> Both Carwin and Lesnar have solid chins and either could mount a serious challenge to Fedor.


Lesnar does not have a solid chin - we've been over this a million times. haha

And Arlovski is definitely not small. He's like 6'4", 250lbs and shredded.










Besides maybe HMC I doubt he looks "small" next to anyone. He's also a ***** champion, he just needs to remember that, and he's a great wrestler/submissionist when he's got his head on straight.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

sorry khov, your opinion on somebodys chin means little, either you get KO'd or you dont there is no inbetween. Just like ppl that say Cains chin is weak but he took two massive shots from Kongo.... until somebody gets KO'D by less then massive shots, you cant really make that claim without just pulling it out your ass


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

alizio said:


> sorry khov, your opinion on somebodys chin means little, either you get KO'd or you dont there is no inbetween. Just like ppl that say Cains chin is weak but he took two massive shots from Kongo.... until somebody gets KO'D by less then massive shots, you cant really make that claim without just pulling it out your ass


Lesnar said he was absolutely rocked and seeing tweety birds after a half-assed knee from Mir? He's visibly stunned in the fight, but Mir falls on his ass and can't capatalize on it.

A lot of wrestlers don't take hits well, not everyone can be Nog.


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

edited because everyone deserves a second chance, even you alizio 

your posts today have been much better than over the past few weeks... i am thoroughly impressed. cheers.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

at least pay attention, i never said Rogers was better then Fedor, infact i said its a joke he even gets to fight fedor... wtg nice insult tho!!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

The Don said:


> Personally I do not feel like this was any accomplishment at all.. Fedor got his nose broken but otherwise appeared completely on phased by the shot I have seen guys get there nose broken playing tennis.. once even in a chess match.. (funny story) Regardless I do not think Fedor is overly worried about Brock


^^^THIS^^^
(you know guys an answer to the thread) repped Don for always keepin it real)




This thread is getting retarded. Alizio feels one way and thats fine, he is also a new member and after siting here and reading this thread most of you have basically attacked the dude. If he is newer to MMA we are here to help him, if he isn't, its no one's place to constantly neg rep someone for an opinion and frankly from some of the people I read who posted, that have known me.....


I expect you guys to try to set a better example for paid members that are bashing non paids with more posts than them.....

Alizio is not correct sometimes but he is stating what he believes so if you cant offer anything positive......dont!!!

That goes as well for you Alizio....

I just painted him green I will be keeping an eye on who negs him but he will not be neg repped or attacked for an opinion......


----------



## Mjr (Apr 22, 2007)

alizio said:


> Theres a reason ppl dont punch like that in boxing... you will get hit about 10x if u do.... too band most MMA HWs are so bad standing they dont have the skill to do anything about it, but its really not fedors style to KO ppl with this punch,


The reason he can use this punch in MMA is because of the small gloves, MMA allows more versatile striking and different punching techniques to be used. There isn't a pair of massive gloves blocking every shot, MMA striking doesn't look pretty sometimes but it is all about what is effective. As for Fedor not usually KO'ing people you are correct here, but you will see him knock down lots of fighters with that punch and finish them on the ground.

You look kinda silly trying to explain to us why the best HW in the world has big technique problems, and that he isn't any good its just the other HW's are crap. 
But I am not going to say much more about it, a mod has stepped in because your posts get the crap reaction they deserve. There is a reason you were full red, you are wrong.

Kind Regards.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Mjr said:


> The reason he can use this punch in MMA is because of the small gloves, MMA allows more versatile striking and different punching techniques to be used. There isn't a pair of massive gloves blocking every shot, MMA striking doesn't look pretty sometimes but it is all about what is effective. As for Fedor not usually KO'ing people you are correct here, but you will see him knock down lots of fighters with that punch and finish them on the ground.
> 
> You look kinda silly trying to explain to us why the best HW in the world has big technique problems, and that he isn't any good its just the other HW's are crap.
> *But I am not going to say much more about it, a mod has stepped in because your posts get the crap reaction they deserve. There is a reason you were full red, you are wrong.*
> ...


You can say what you want this is a public forum, but you will do it with respect as will he. The reaction any post gets should constitute name calling or shit talking and on top of that the fact that his rep is red for his opinions isnt how things work around here Mjr so go back and read the rep etiquette...opinions are going to vary and he was stating his thoughts....

Look in your rep...I did that about 2 mins before I read this post.....

When your wrong you dont get neg repped....

Kind Regards


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

A lot of Alizio's posts are full of bait to get other members to attack him. An opinion is one thing but a lot of the time this guy is a lot like Kryptonite.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Lesnar said he was absolutely rocked and seeing tweety birds after a half-assed knee from Mir? He's visibly stunned in the fight, but Mir falls on his ass and can't capatalize on it.
> 
> A lot of wrestlers don't take hits well, not everyone can be Nog.


Come on man. Lesnar never said he was rocked. All he said he was seeing tweety bird after the second knee. In which he didnt fall apart mentally, took Mir down and pounded him out.

I dont know how people have come to the conclusion that Lesnar's chin is made of glass, when his chin has barely been tested. Also, does anyone know how much damage 'seeing tweety bird' really is.


Lesnar wouldnt just rush in for a takedown against Fedor, because he would just get tossed. More than likely he would clinch and just bully Fedor against the cage, then take him down.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> A lot of Alizio's posts are full of bait to get other members to attack him. An opinion is one thing but a lot of the time this guy is a lot like Kryptonite.


 
Alizio knows the deal, I have read his negs and they are not pleasant. Secondly, he knows where and how he needs to improv the point of my post is to stop expecting the person you describe above unless they present themselves. Again new members are adjusting to things....

I have PM'd him and addressed these concerns so I'm hoping we can move on.....


----------



## Mjr (Apr 22, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> You can say what you want this is a public forum, but you will do it with respect as will he. The reaction any post gets should constitute name calling or shit talking and on top of that the fact that his rep is red for his opinions isnt how things work around here Mjr so go back and read the rep etiquette...opinions are going to vary and he was stating his thoughts....
> 
> Look in your rep...I did that about 2 mins before I read this post.....
> 
> ...



Yep understood, I should have rephrased that! 

It's more the way he debates things, its pretty poor form most of the time.

Got your pm.

Thanks.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Mjr said:


> Yep understood, I should have rephrased that!
> 
> It's more the way he debates things, its pretty poor form most of the time.
> 
> ...


 

We appreciate it, we can help it guys believe it or not to show others the light or school them in every respect of the word school, meaning teach....

This forum is packed with a bunch of dude's who KNOW fighting, and sometimes we get frustrated with people who see different....but we should still respect them and time proves people right...look at the Fedor fight....anyone seen or heard from Calmiminan or whatever...NOPE!!


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> ...look at the Fedor fight....anyone seen or heard from Calmiminan or whatever...NOPE!!


lmfao. That guy digs himself in a hole like 10x a week. How he stays green I'll never understand.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> lmfao. That guy digs himself in a hole like 10x a week. How he stays green I'll never understand.


 
People have different opinions, if he is out of line I will be watching, so like I said i wanted to let the guy get some posts out and prove himself.....


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Blitzz said:


> Come on man. Lesnar never said he was rocked. All he said he was seeing tweety bird after the second knee. In which he didnt fall apart mentally, took Mir down and pounded him out.
> 
> I dont know how people have come to the conclusion that Lesnar's chin is made of glass, when his chin has barely been tested. Also, does anyone know how much damage 'seeing tweety bird' really is.
> 
> ...


 at one point Rogers had Fedor pinned against the cage on the ground... if that happens with Brock i think he wont escape, he better take the time to get used to the cage because a rookie cage mistake like that will end you vs Lesnar.

I do agree with the chin stuff, ppl make "Seeing tweety birds" some kinda big deal... what does it really mean?? All we can gauge is his reaction after and he didnt stagger or look dazed he got fortunate of the positioning and immediately took advantage, not the sign of a dazed man imo

As for the other stuff, i have nothing against anyone here. I think alot of you have a ton of MMA knowledge and we just see things differently, if i dont agree on your opinion on your favorite fighter or the one you deem to be the best, i dont think there is a need to be insulting, i realize the way i post seems to rub ppl the wrong way and im making strides to find out what it is about them and eliminate it. Like CC said, time will prove who is right in alot of the discussions but that doesnt mean we cant have fun with the hypotheticals


----------



## mawrestler125 (Sep 24, 2006)

Ok. I'm not going say fedor is gonna win or Lesnar is gonna win. I like fedor's personality much more than Lesnar, but I want Lesnar to win just to shut up all these god damn Fedor Nuthuggers. 

First of all. "omg Lesnar couldn't take randy down and he's an old man" WTF are you talking about. Randy couture is one of the greatest MMA fighters of all time and an Olympic greco wrestler. Do you have any idea how hard it is to be that good at any form of wrestling? I don't know what you are talking about, because last time I watched that fight Lesnar won by GNP. Randy beat gonzaga and Sylvia, two bigger younger guys, pretty decisively, so it's not like he's a washed up fighter who sucks cause he's aged. He still has some of the best Cardio in MMA.

What does Lesnar have on fedor? He's a freak of nature. He can lift much more than Fedor, Is generally much stronger than Fedor, He weighs more than Fedor, He's quicker than Fedor (NOT QUICKER STRIKING DON'T MISUNDERSTAND)and he would not get taken down or controlled on the ground.

This is not to say Fedor wouldn't win. I think he would have a better chance then Lesnar because he could end it on the feet or by submission. I just think it's a 60%/40% kind of fight because there is a good chance Lesnar could bring the fight to the ground and if he get's into side control, it's all over.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

mawrestler125 said:


> Ok. I'm not going say fedor is gonna win or Lesnar is gonna win. I like fedor's personality much more than Lesnar, but I want Lesnar to win just to shut up all these god damn Fedor Nuthuggers.
> 
> First of all. *"omg Lesnar couldn't take randy down and he's an old man" WTF are you talking about. Randy couture is one of the greatest MMA fighters of all time and an Olympic greco wrestler. Do you have any idea how hard it is to be that good at any form of wrestling?* I don't know what you are talking about, because last time I watched that fight Lesnar won by GNP. Randy beat gonzaga and Sylvia, two bigger younger guys, pretty decisively, so it's not like he's a washed up fighter who sucks cause he's aged. He still has some of the best Cardio in MMA.
> 
> ...





In order: 

Randy never made it to the olympics, he tried four times and couldn't succeed. I heard he was an alternate once, but his book doesn't reference it. There was also a 50lb advantage to Brock. Not to mention, Nog was able to toss Randy around convincingly.

Brock looks a lot stronger, yes. Fedor's got probably the best cardio in the business and is constantly explosive. I've also seen Fedor clean nearly 300lbs, and Lesnar can only bency 450? It's hard to tell how much the "strength advantage" would play in.

If Lesnar got Fedor in side control? Keep in mind, Fedor's submission wrestling background is lightyears deeper and he literally wrote the book on getting out of side control (I have it - it's good  ).


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

I don't understand the alizio hate in this thread. I think some of the people in this thread need to learn some modesty and learn to see thing *objectively*. Seriously. I hate when people try and act elitist on this forum; most of you guys don't know shit.


----------



## Mjr (Apr 22, 2007)

wukkadb said:


> I don't understand the alizio hate in this thread. I think some of the people in this thread need to learn some modesty and learn to see thing *objectively*. Seriously. I hate when people try and act elitist on this forum; most of you guys don't know shit.


Not sure who that is directed at, it could be anyone of like 5 people.



> I do agree with the chin stuff, ppl make "Seeing tweety birds" some kinda big deal... what does it really mean??


I agree you can't draw to much from that comment, however we haven't seen Brock take a big hit yet in his limited number of fights so we don't really know how his chin is yet. We can just speculate, untested is a pretty good word for it.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

wukkadb said:


> I don't understand the alizio hate in this thread. I think some of the people in this thread need to learn some modesty and learn to see thing *objectively*. Seriously. I hate when people try and act elitist on this forum; most of you guys don't know shit.





Mjr said:


> Not sure who that is directed at, it could be anyone of like 5 people.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree you can't draw to much from that comment, however we haven't seen Brock take a big hit yet in his limited number of fights so we don't really know how his chin is yet. We can just speculate, untested is a pretty good word for it.


 

I think he is stating my point but with sarcasim...I could be wrong though.....:confused02:


----------

